# Help finding a good cantering picture



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Can someone help me find a good picture of a horse cantering? Someone at my school has asked me to draw a horse for them, for their soccer team, and I need a good picture of a horse for inspiration to the picture. Since people have soccer type sporting events for horses, the picture I have in mind is a horse cantering, and a soccer ball in front of it. However, it has to look like the horse is playing with it (head facing down and and the front legs out)
This is what I was going to use, but I wanted something a little bit better, and a horse that looks kind of wild.
|
|
V









The one above is just an idea, please and thank you for any suggestions


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that you should keep the wild look. It looks good, I would use that picture.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> I think that you should keep the wild look. It looks good, I would use that picture.


Yeah, I was thinking about maybe sticking with that one, it's the best I could find so far.


----------

